# Help with coding B12 injections



## lledesma (Jan 29, 2009)

I have been having my Medicare B12 injections coming back to me.  I have been coding the J3420 for the injection and the 90772 for the administrative fee without and office visit.  This was paying up until December.  Is there some change that I can't find.  Please help if you can.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 29, 2009)

What diagnosis code(s) are you using?  For our carrier there was a major change last year sometime regarding dx codes.  I'd check your LCD.


----------



## dmaec (Jan 29, 2009)

and in 2009 the 90772 was deleted. replaced with 96372


----------



## lledesma (Jan 29, 2009)

Do you do B12 injections in your office.  If so what code are you using for the actual medication.  We had been using J3420 for Medicare patients but that is even being rejected now.  Do you have any further information or advice.  Dx code is 281.1 b12 def anemia.  I would appreciate any advice anyone can give me.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 29, 2009)

lledesma said:


> Do you do B12 injections in your office.  If so what code are you using for the actual medication.  We had been using J3420 for Medicare patients but that is even being rejected now.  Do you have any further information or advice.  Dx code is 281.1 b12 def anemia.  I would appreciate any advice anyone can give me.



I sent you a private message.
Lisa


----------



## Brendalm (Feb 19, 2010)

*b-12 injection*

Hello Everyone,

Hopefully someone can share how this is coded.

A patient goes to the Dr. office for a b-12 injection only. The nurse gives the injection, the Dr. is not in the building. What codes would you use?

Is there anything that would be coded with J3420?

Thanks in advance.
Brenda


----------



## Wendy3221 (Nov 15, 2012)

yes you would code the administration code 96372


----------

